# Learn from my (minor) mistake



## kweinert (Jan 22, 2015)

OK, so this morning I decided to fill the cracks on the two camphor hollow forms I started turning. In one I am using the brass shavings that the folks at the local Lowe's is saving for me from their key cutting machines. In the other will be some lapis that I purchased.

Here's the mistake. In retrospect this is *really* obvious - don't use your bare finger to push the brash shavings into the crack in your form. You will end up with almost as many of those shavings stuck in your finger.

Don't ask how I know that.





I'm going to dip my finger in some wax and see if I can pull most of them out that way. :)

I wonder if this counts as the 'resourceful' bit in my signature . . .

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 22, 2015)

Nail polish remover


----------



## kweinert (Jan 22, 2015)

Wax did not work. Taking the sharp edge of a knife and scraping it flat across my finger tip did. Evidently all the little shavings were pretty much slide just under the skin and didn't go in like a needle so removing that top layer of dry skin did the trick.

Well, a couple did but those were already removed via tweezers.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 22, 2015)

kweinert said:


> the folks at the local Lowe's is saving for me from their key cutting machines.






kweinert said:


> I wonder if this counts as the 'resourceful' bit in my signature . . .




Yes

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 22, 2015)

I first rated that as 'Funny' because *I* was referring to the embedded shavings and on my screen I didn't see the first part of your quote so I thought you were replying as I intended. Then I scrolled up and saw the first part so I changed it to 'Thank You' :)

I left them a business card so they knew who they were saving the shavings for. So far I've stopped back 3 times and they've had some in a bag each time. Now we'll just see how well I did in filling the crack.

After it warms up a bit. 14F is a bit cool for me to hit up the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 22, 2015)

Yup, been there, done that! I have a jar full of key cuttings that I don't use for that reason. There's a fair amount of brass particles mixed in with the slivers but I haven't figured out a way to sift or sort them out.


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2015)

Tim Carter said:


> I haven't figured out a way to sift or sort them out.



Maybe a couple of layers of mosquito screen....


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tim Carter said:


> Yup, been there, done that! I have a jar full of key cuttings that I don't use for that reason. There's a fair amount of brass particles mixed in with the slivers but I haven't figured out a way to sift or sort them out.


I have a bunch of sterling shavings I've done inlay with and have often thought of running them through a coffee grinder. I think the shavings are small enough that it would work


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> I have a bunch of sterling shavings I've done inlay with and have often thought of running them through a coffee grinder. I think the shavings are small enough that it would work



Might want to get a second coffee grinder Josh!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 22, 2015)

Tim Carter said:


> Yup, been there, done that! I have a jar full of key cuttings that I don't use for that reason. There's a fair amount of brass particles mixed in with the slivers but I haven't figured out a way to sift or sort them out.


Try a magnet. The silver shavings may be magnetic.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tony said:


> Might want to get a second coffee grinder Josh!


I would just get my own cheapie haha I think my wife would frown on using hers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jmlary (Feb 1, 2015)

I have used the brass key shavings , sifting them first for the finer brass. Then using the finger off an old leather glove to pack it in works best for me . I will fill void or crack wit a little CA, then pack the shavings in the void . some times I will cut it off with a bowl gouge, or sand it . It might take a few tries to get it filled .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

